# Is There Anyone Here Who Goes/Went To Ziauddin University? Please Share Your Experiences.



## Violettaworm (Aug 15, 2016)

I've been told by more than one person that ZU'S standard of education is quite low. That I shouldn't get an admission there. That if I plan to specialize after MBBS it would be a wise decision to repeat the year again and again and keep applying for dmc and smc. But when I went to apply there I was quite satisfied with the campus and background story. I really like this university but people keep telling me it would be better to graduate 7-8 yes later than to graduate 5 yrs later with a degree that has no value. So please share your experience here and tell me if you have graduated where are you now.. Thank you for all the info.


----------



## Shixa khan (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes i have some frnds there...
The campus is quite good with free wifi availability 
They follow Problem Based Learning system.
Being a private university ,their fees is quite high ....probably more than Bahria and Liaquat but attendance system is a little bit strict.
Because its a private place and is strict with attendance therefore they are quite good with teaching also.
Unlike DMC where lectures are usually recorded and given to students through USB.
ZIAUDDIN has its degree value and if you are someone deciding to go abroad after your mbbs then they also prepare you for that.I guess that abroad test for U.S is called USMLD.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

USMLE not usmld


----------



## Shixa khan (Jan 30, 2017)

Hahaha....wasn't sure about it but thanks for the correction.


----------



## Violettaworm (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you so much for replying. And thank you also for the info..


----------

